
Retiring Early Could Kill You, New Study Finds - known
http://www.huffingtonpost.in/2017/12/25/retiring-early-could-kill-you-new-study-finds_a_23316761/
======
RandomOpinion
Seems to be based on this paper:
[https://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=3089523](https://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=3089523)

There appears to also be presentation slides for a preview of this paper at:
[https://siepr.stanford.edu/system/files/FITZPATRICK_Age62mor...](https://siepr.stanford.edu/system/files/FITZPATRICK_Age62mortality_151007Stanford.pdf).
Apparently, the effect is not that large; ~2% jump in mortality rates for
males and ~1% for females.

